# looking for estimated value of 1970 GTO



## tyspet (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm looking at purchasing a 1970 GTO - fully original, numbers matching car, fully documented, has stock 400/370 hp engine, original stock interior (except original radio), body is nearly mint with new paint (has a bit of rust on the underside of the trunk which can not be seen when its closed). This car has been very well maintained and garaged a lot of its life. Runs perfectly. 
Looking for any opinions on what this car should be valued at.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Tyspet,
Looks pretty nice. It looks alot like my 70 when I purchased it. 
From the pics, (and thanks for the high res!) it looks to be in good shape. There are a lot of things that determine the price, so all the responses you get will only be guesses, since none of us have the benefit of actually seeing the car.
The body does look pretty straight. There are several places on the 70 where the body panels won't line up if there is an underlying issue. There seems to be none from what I can see. The interior is a little on the rough side, but not a disaster. I would question the validity of the 370hp claim. The standard 400 was 350. Unless some engine work has been done, I doubt that the hp figure is correct. The only 370hp GTO, out of the box would have been the RAIV, and by looking at the pics, it's not a RA anything.
Also, I noticed, and it could be just from the pictures, but the front wheels look like they are a bit "pushed" out at the top. This could be a sign that suspension work would be in your future. Not a bad thing, just something that would have to be done. 
I would suggest getting a PHS history report to check everything out. 
On the surface, and judging only from the pics, I would say you are looking at a $10-13k car.

Russ


----------



## tyspet (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks man. The seller has the PHS report so I'm going out to get a copy of it so I can see exactly what I"m lookin at. The more I've been researching, the more I have been questioning the 370hp engine as well, since it would mean its a Ram Air IV.....so I guess the PHS will tell the tale! Appreciate the feedback Russ.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks fairly nice on the outside. I second the "rough" interior. I also question the HP claim. also, the hood scoops don't look quite right ... did they paint over the inserts, or did they not put them back in. Check the trunk lid and see if it opens easily with the wing on it. If the wing was factory installed, the springs "should" counterbalance it nicely, and it shouldn't slam shut when moved out of full open. also check down in the trunk "saddlebags" for rust ... that's a popular rust location on GM A-bodies...

Also, are those wheels 14's? 

I'd offer in the same range as Russ said ...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

BobG said:


> Looks fairly nice on the outside. I second the "rough" interior. I also question the HP claim. also, the hood scoops don't look quite right ... did they paint over the inserts, or did they not put them back in. Check the trunk lid and see if it opens easily with the wing on it. If the wing was factory installed, the springs "should" counterbalance it nicely, and it shouldn't slam shut when moved out of full open. also check down in the trunk "saddlebags" for rust ... that's a popular rust location on GM A-bodies...
> 
> Also, are those wheels 14's?
> 
> I'd offer in the same range as Russ said ...


Looking at the pics more cloesly, I still stand by my original estimate. The car doesn't look bad. 
The scoop inserts are there, but they painted the whole thing instead of masking out the "grille" part. It looks like they spent much more time on the exterior then the interior. Not to say the interior looks that bad, for a nearly 40 yr old car. The nose seems to line up pretty well, but the rear bumper looks like it needs to be adjusted. Could just be an adjustment, but it could also have taken a hit in the rear. 
The wheels definately look like 14 x 6s, which is ok, because they were that size from the factory.
The fender mounted antenna has got to go. The 70 model year was the first application of the "in windshield" radio antenna, and the mast just looks all wrong.
The hood tach does not look right either. The GTO decal on the trunk lid looks like a poor repro job. Doesn't look like the font has the right proportions.

Not a bad find, but definately needs some work.

Russ


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, looks almost identical mine. I have a spoiler, just haven't got it painted and installed yet. They would be almost matching cars, except mine has a black interior.

Check it out. No matter what. Its an original 1970 GTO. There are less and less decent GTOs for sale at an affordable price as every day goes by. If the engine/transmission are matching #s, the car will be worth more. Check out Gold Book website for values. The Gold Book - Manheim Online

You can also get classic car values from NADA website.

Let us know if you buy the car.

Good luck,
Dale


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

One more thing. On the interior issue!!!! The interior can be made to look very presentable in a weekend with some work and a few bucks. I definitely think you have a nice find. Especially if you can get it for a decent price.

Dale


----------

